# New International 4300



## Simusid (Aug 12, 2010)

Last night we voted to replace our 2 year old GMC 4500 with a new International 4300.   I'm always happy to get new gear but I'm a little wary about driving and handling the "real" truck.  The 4500 served us well and speaking as a guy who drives tiny cars, even I had no problem driving/parking it (backing up the first few times is a bit scary though).

So does anyone have opinions about the 4300 vs the 4500?

You're also probably wondering "why the HELL did they get rid of a 2 year old rig?"   It's all about the finances.   The 4500 is so popular right now that it is holding it's value very well.  We resold it ourselves very quickly for a great price.

We also replaced our two Zoll M CCT monitors with Lifepak 15's so I'm happy about that too!   Bluetooth data xfer of EKGs/vitals to our PCR, great!


----------



## Aidey (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't comment on the ambs, but we have been phasing in the LP 15s, and while I still like Zolls a lot, the battery life and high contrast screen are freaking awesome on the 15s.


----------

